# April 2017 Book Count



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

April 2017

1. Snow in August (DTB) as of 4/1/17 on page 90
2. Fellside (audiobook) as of 4/1/17 on page 295, completed 4/3/17, 217 pages read
3. First Degree (audiobook) began 4/4/17, completed 4/19/17, 256 pages read
4. The Nix (audiobook) began 4/19/17, as of 4/30/17, on page 413

April 2017 Pages Read:  886
April 2017 Books Read:  2
2017 Pages Read:  4275
2017 Books Read:  12


----------

